# "Your eyes have a golden sparkle!" - GBA I love you!



## GlitterGeet (Sep 28, 2009)

_*That's what my dad said when he saw my eyes. He was quite the fan of this look and I am too. 

I LOVE GBA MES soooooo much! 

Eyes:
Greasepaint stick
Gilt by Association MES
Next to Nothing e/s
Smolder kohl
Red Cherry lashes #43 ( <------ told you I'm addicted to this way affordable brand!)

Lips:
Vanity's Child l/s

(Eventually I put on Ms. Fizz d/g over the l/s)






















*_​


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 28, 2009)

gorgeous look... i wish i bought GBA!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. I have to try this, when I get my Style Black Goodies.


----------



## makeba (Sep 28, 2009)

i have GBA and i love it and cant wait to wear it. Your dad made such a lovely comment to you even i smiled.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 28, 2009)

you look beautiful....I paid the least attention to GBA out of the 4 MES (I like silvers and purples better) but this is so seriously gorgeous on you


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!  That's HOT!!!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks awesome! Too bad I don't have any of these items! Wish I could give it a go


----------



## fintia (Sep 28, 2009)

gorg!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 28, 2009)

This is beyond Hot and getting a comment from your dad is a added bonus.


----------



## zerin (Sep 28, 2009)

That MES looks SUPER HOT on you! I love it and I wanna recreate it now....lol but I just caught a cold.


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 28, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 28, 2009)

Very pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 28, 2009)

I didn´t think I liked this MES, but I do now, it looks awesome on you


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 28, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## amberenees (Sep 28, 2009)

this is sOooo pretty...


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 29, 2009)

_**~*Thank you soooooo much loves! =) **~*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
i have GBA and i love it and cant wait to wear it. Your dad made such a lovely comment to you even i smiled.

 
lol... yea my dad was really cute about it. And he's has that total alpha male look to him but he's soooo into looking good and staying stylish so his compliments are always a big BOOST! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
you look beautiful....I paid the least attention to GBA out of the 4 MES (I like silvers and purples better) but this is so seriously gorgeous on you

 
haa haaa thank you. Omg I love the purple. I still have to play with mine. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
Looks awesome! Too bad I don't have any of these items! Wish I could give it a go

 
You should totally get the MES and give it a go. Or even any gold over a black base will give a similar look!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
This is beyond Hot and getting a comment from your dad is a added bonus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Total lovely bonus! He seriously kept looking at my eyes bc they brought out the lightness in my brown color. lol. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
That MES looks SUPER HOT on you! I love it and I wanna recreate it now....lol but I just caught a cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Still play!!!!! It'll make you happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
I didn´t think I liked this MES, but I do now, it looks awesome on you

 
Lol...that's funny b/c I had the same reaction to it till I tried it out. I bought this one and the purple one. I'm still debating the other two. =)_


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 29, 2009)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 29, 2009)

so gorgeous!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## shootout (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing!
I think I need to get this.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 29, 2009)

You need to do a tutorial on this!! I love the look..I wasn't thinking about getting any of the MES but now that I've seen this I kinda want GBA!!!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 29, 2009)

Super pretty!


----------



## sapnap (Sep 29, 2009)

very pretty! and thts so cute when dad's say things like tht!! its amazing tht a the GPS and the MES look so hot.. and its so simple!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 29, 2009)

You look fantastic!!


----------



## .k. (Sep 30, 2009)

looking hawt


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 30, 2009)

*~*Thank you so much for the kind words!*~*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_You need to do a tutorial on this!! I love the look..I wasn't thinking about getting any of the MES but now that I've seen this I kinda want GBA!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_very pretty! and thts so cute when dad's say things like tht!! its amazing tht a the GPS and the MES look so hot.. and its so simple!_

 
I will GLADLY do a tut on this because it really was simple to do. Quick yet totally nighttime worthy!!!! =)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 30, 2009)

You look gorgeous! And yay for daddies!


----------



## shedonna (Sep 30, 2009)

your eyes are stunning.


----------



## ashpardesi (Oct 1, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## saab (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome , yr brown eyes look gorgeous . i am thinking of buying it just based on yr look


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Oct 2, 2009)

that is soooo pretty!


----------



## Jot (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Tahti (Oct 2, 2009)

GBA looks gorge on you!


----------



## User67 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is so beautiful! I was just looking at my GBA e/s & wondering what I was going to wear with it. Now I know!


----------



## User38 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very pretty brown eyed girl


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 2, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## Arshia (Oct 3, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 3, 2009)

this is so lovely! must get GBA!


----------



## nongoma (Oct 3, 2009)

stunner!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 3, 2009)

i def need to get these MES. you look GREAT!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeous look..really...!


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_*~*Thank you so much for the kind words!*~*




I will GLADLY do a tut on this because it really was simple to do. Quick yet totally nighttime worthy!!!! =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Do you have a link to your tutorial?? Also what blush did you use? I'm in love with this look!


Must buy Mac Guilt by Association! Looks awesome! I hope my Mac still has some left!


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 12, 2009)

PLEASE! do a tutorial on this look, I have all the goodies and that would be the cherry on top!!!


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_PLEASE! do a tutorial on this look, I have all the goodies and that would be the cherry on top!!!_

 
Yes, please do!
planning on buying Mac GBA tomorrow... also buying Young Punk too!
So excited!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_PLEASE! do a tutorial on this look, I have all the goodies and that would be the cherry on top!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_Yes, please do!
planning on buying Mac GBA tomorrow... also buying Young Punk too!
So excited!_

 
I will do this asap! I believe I'm using this look for Halloween so I'll be sure to take pics of the steps. 

Sorry I've been MIA, things just got kinda crazy w/ life. But I'll post this tut very very soon. I promise =)


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_I will do this asap! I believe I'm using this look for Halloween so I'll be sure to take pics of the steps. 

Sorry I've been MIA, things just got kinda crazy w/ life. But I'll post this tut very very soon. I promise =)_

 
Thanx! Can't wait


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 1, 2009)

this is beautiful thank god i got GBA ! i will so be doing this look tomorrow haha.. since today was halloween i used Young Pink, hopefully ill put up a FOTD soon.


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

fabulous!


----------

